# perdido key?



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Is anybody catching any pomps in the afternoon in perdido key?


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

Been out all afternoon in front of Indigo with no luck. Couple of hits, but that's it.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

yea i fished all afternoon yesterday and didnt even get a bite till about 6:30 then i started catching ladyfish! not even a catfish!


----------



## canooten (May 12, 2008)

It seems really off this year for some reason (I say this year since I'm down here at the same time every year). Since Saturday I've gotten 1 whiting and 3 or 4 cats. Disappointing to say the least...


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

I've done pretty good in the early morning this year but the afternoons just dnt seem to be producing like it did last year


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Perdido Key Fishing:*

http://www.tides.info/?command=view&locid=14098

Take a look and you'll probably see why.. C2


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Low tide?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing the Tides on the Surf*

The last 2 hours of a rising tide and the first hour of a falling tide are USUALLY the best times to fish. 

Comments? C2


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

That makes sense! I went yesterday day and got one huge pomp at about 4:30 but that was it! Except for more ladyfish than is ever wanna catch an one ray!


----------

